# Fifty and fit



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

Hi all, haven't been on the site for a while, busy lfe as usual. We still haven't sold our house yet but are looking at pos jobs. Maybe this is one for the ladies. Im a qualified aerobic instructor and was wondering what sort of classes if any are there for the over 50s, we'll be living in Espiche so local to there .. Lagos. I don't speak portuguese but would imagne that these classes would be aimed at the brits??
Any comments would be welcome
Thanks. Jean


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Most of the Brits I speak to these days find money very tight, I just hope you can find people than can afford an aerobic instructor, I wish you the best of luck in your new venture


----------

